# Contador Hexa pero que solo muestre de A a F



## cbarria (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola, aprovecho de presentarme, soy Carlos, estudiante de ingenieria en sonido cursando el ramo de circuitos digitales, y pues tengo el siguiente problema...

Debo presentar un proyecto para este ramo y habia pensando en un "copiador para pruebas de alternativa" 

el cual debiera tener 2 displays, uno con un contador de 0 a 9 con un punsaldor de incremento (el cual tengo listo), pero he tratado de hacer el contador hexadecimal para el conteo de A a F y simplemente no se como hacerlo... el que diseñe, me cuenta de 0 a F... a ver si alguien me puede ayudar con esto =( 
la idea seria que al presionar el pulsador, este envie el numero y la letra por Infrarojo a una unidad igual a esta, y le cambie los digitos al display...

ojala alguien pueda ayudarme! en ante manos, muchisimas gracias y saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 22, 2009)

No entendí muy bien que es lo que quieres hacer, pero ese contador se hace sin ningún problema para pic

he aquí un esbozo del programa



> tabla: addwf PCL,F ;Desplazamiento sobre la tabla
> 
> retlw b'01110111' ;Dígito A
> retlw b'01111100' ;Dígito B
> ...


 
Más o menos

lástima que ya no esté la opció de código, aquí no deja usar tabulador

saludos


----------



## cbarria (Nov 22, 2009)

muchas gracias elosciloscopio, pero el contador que necesito debe ser hecho con integrados... en Multisim 10... osea, mas que nada necesito saber que tipo de integrado debo usar para ese contador o como restringirlo... porque las opciones de entrega son, Multisim 10 o entregarlo en PCB soldado y todo... y dado el tiempo y la cantidad de cosas que tengo que hacer, opte por multisim nomas


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 23, 2009)

empieza por bajarte el datasheet deo CD4511 y observa en el esquema el circuito que utiliza para decodificar, y adáptalo a tus necesidades


----------



## cbarria (Nov 23, 2009)

estoy mirando el datasheet del CD4511 y sus salidas son 0 si las entradas son mas de 9 binario.... y precisamente lo que necesito yo, es A, B, C, D, E y F.... existe algún otro modelo?

Muchísimas gracias!

mira, encontre el 7493N y con ese arme el siguiente contador HEX de 0 a F



ahora necesito ver como puedo acotar el conteo solo entre A y F

construí los minitérminos y la expresión me queda de la siguiente forma

OUT = AB + AB'C

pero no se como aplicar esa expresión al circuito =(


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola cbarria
para tu proyecto debes utilizar un contador programable.
con este tipo de contador puedes "Programarlo" para que inicie en A, luego al siguiente pulso en Clock pasa a B y asi sucesivamente hasta La F. debes aprobechar el cero para restablecer a A y continuar el ciclo de A Hasta F

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cbarria (Nov 24, 2009)

existe algún tipo de integrado que me puedas recomendar?
me dijeron del 74139, pero no lo comprendo en su funcionamiento =(


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola cbarria
Puedes utilizar el 4016. ve el dibujo adjunto para que desarroyes tu proyecto en tu sistema

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cbarria (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola Tocayo MrCarlos, tu idea fue genial... el 40161BD es Binario y con un cambio de la compuerta por una no negada en su salida (porque la entrada esta negada) funciona casi perfecto... el unico problema es que cuenta de A a F y 0
porque la condicion se cumple, pero en la salida 0, 0, 0, 0 la compompuerta se desactiva nuevamente.... estoy viendo como puedo resolverlo pero se ve algo asi...



lo extraño MrCarlos es que viendo el cambio de estado de la compuerta OR, me di cuenta que es igual al comportamiento del bit mas significativo de la salida del contador... dado que este cuenta A,B,C,D,E,F,G
el bit mas significativo es siempre 1
asi que lo conecte directo a este y logre el mismo resultado que con la compuerta OR
nose si sera lo mas politicamente correcto de hacer, pero causa el mismo efecto y el mismo defecto a la vez... cuando es 0, se descativa la entrada de "A"

Saludos! ojala puedas darme una solucion a mi maldito cero


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola cbarria
Tal vez debes enviar a tierra P0 y P2 de tu 40161 para eliminar el cero.

desafortunadamente no tengo en el LIVEWIRE ese IC (40161) Por lo tanto no lo puedo simular.

No se si la PE sea para pasar los datos en las Px's a Las Qx's Si es asi, de lo que se trata es de que cuando el contador este en 1111 la NOR o La OR pase los datos de las P0, P1, P2, P3 a Sus respectivas Q's por medio de un pulso en PE.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 26, 2009)

cbarria: mira el CI F9368 (de Fairchild). Es un chip decodificador de 4 bits a Hex (7 segmentos). Estoy usando uno ahora mismo y funciona muy bien. Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 26, 2009)

lo dificil será conseguir un decodificador que muestre también de la A a la F

si coni¡sigues el CI que dice tecnogirl mejor que mejor

saludos


----------

